# Rambling about people's signatures thread, apparently.



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 28, 2008)

I enjoy looking at and reading people's signatures. I've often wanted to make comments, but knew it would be improper to. So I made this. 

Go wild, and check out people's sigs!

[/yet another trivial thread, brought to you by Erindor the Espeon.]

(Though I changed the name.)


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*

everyone with a scrollbar in their signature is a douchebag and should have their ability to manage their signature taken away

imo


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*

I haven't seen *one* avatar or signature on this forum that is worth looking at repeatedly every day (especially as pretty much everyone has the urge to show off a dozen pokepets, dragon eggs, random kanji that may or may not actually mean something, and/or lyrics from some song that's supposed to be "deep" (and by extension show off just how "deep" the poster is)). Therefore, to conserve bandwidth and cut down page load times (probably not by a very great deal, mind you) I've disabled viewing of avatars and signatures.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*

Really, does one need to have like five different quiz results, every single adoptable they have the code saved for, three different banners, every sprite they've ever had made for them, and then some song lyrics?  A few links/lines of text and maybe a picture of some sort is _enough_! 

A signature is just supposed to be something tiny that goes at the end of every post. Heck, I can never even think of anything to put there. Hence my randomized desires for various foods.

I did have sigs disabled for a while, and I might go back to doing that.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*

attn all with scrollbar sigs: lurn 2 use random tags


----------



## Eevee (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*

disabling sigs was pretty much the first thing I did when I joined these forums

95% of them were worthless garbage and they never did anything but get in my way and piss me off

this has not changed

most of you do not understand sigs and should not be allowed to have one


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*

I have all my dragons because it's exciting for me. I haven't ever had them before, but I'm pretty much done showing off all of them.

And I see that this has gotten to be a popular rambling thread within half an hour.

I have a scrollbar due to the Pokeplushies, and as soon as those two Pokeballs hatch (or open, or whatever) I'm getting rid of them.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*



Erindor the Espeon said:


> I have all my dragons because it's exciting for me.


okay

my screen is pretty huge

I mean I paid a good chunk of change for this thing

yet for some reason, your sig fills *a screen and a half* for me

by comparison, I can fit almost three usual-length posts on my screen at once

with your sig, I can fit *one* of your posts

even if it is only _one word long_



do you really think I give half a damn about seeing your dragons 627 times


this is exactly my complaint: you don't care about what an inconvenience your spam is to the other however many thousands of users as long as you can shove something you think is cool in all our faces.  it's like an obnoxious billboard I have to see every two blocks.

this sort of crap should go in a profile, not be slathered across every goddamn sentence you write.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*

scrollbar sigs should die and go to hell


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*



Eevee said:


> okay
> 
> my screen is pretty huge
> 
> ...


Well, I guess that's why you can disable signatures.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 28, 2008)

he shouldn't have to


----------



## nastypass (Aug 28, 2008)

well by that logic we should all just disable them
except

what would be the point of having them, then?


----------



## Amaguq (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't like the scroll bars, either. But I did have one for the past hour or something like that. I am getting rid of my Espeon quiz result, as soon as I make an Arcanine banner. And my annoying avatar will be replaced by an Arcanine avatar. Go Arcanine!

The dragons are kinda old now. I know I have two, the link to my scroll is in my sig, but as soon as the egg dies/hatches, I'm removing the link. The Pokeplushies are not good in the Dialga layout and they take up way too much space. And, though I barely see them here, those WiFi cards with teams on them are really bright and sometimes eye-hurting. Quotes are really funny in sigs, but when there are three or more, it gets kind of ridiculous.

But I can also see why a lot of people put a lot in their sigs, so no flaming.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm cleaning my signature out, and...

My sig is ratar organized.=3

Scrollbars...?

Where?

Sigs that take up half my 800X800(?) screen=*shoots self* I'd rater see the acual posts, the important stuff.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 28, 2008)

The signatures around here used to be nice... Until the adoptables became popular. I admit that I have a few myself, but at least I don't have a huge signature full of Pokeplushies, Valenths, Dragon eggs, and whatever. And signatures with a scroll bar is just annoying. 

I admit that my signature, once, used to just be a line of dragon eggs or a "under construction" sign. But now I have cleaned it out quite a lot, and, in my opinion at least, it's way better than before. My signature actually almost got a scroll bar once from too many dragons, but I cleaned it out and made sure you don't need to scroll. 

I'm currently trying to revamp my signature into something more clean and easy on the eyes. Probably just a banner, a quote or two, some links, and maybe an adoptable or two. Yes, I know they're annoying, but I personally think that only one or two per signature is ok. Unless they turn your signature into something that you'll scroll for ever and still not get to the bottom. 

Note to Dragon egg people: Please take your adult dragons out of your signature. They take up a lot of space, and we really don't need to see them. Just have a link to your scroll. 

Note to Pokeplushie people: Please put your adoptables in a horizontal line. It makes your signature look less clotted (unless you have tons of them), and it might get rid of that scroll bar. Also, don't have too many Pokeplushies. They are a bother to click, since you can't open multiple tabs of them at once and click all of them just like that. The Pokeplushie site doesn't allow that. Also, please take off the "Get your own at Pokeplushies!" things if you have multiple Pokeplushies in your sig. Just keep one of them: those links take up a lot of space. 

Note to Personality test people: Really, unless you don't have a signature _at all_, and you feel like you really need _something_ to put in that space beneath your post, don't put your test results! Let me repeat that. DON'T put your test results. Please. They take up way too much space, and nobody is going to look at them anyway. 

Note to Valenth people: Yes, I know Valenths are just starting to get popular. However, it's quite a pain to click and feed all of your jars/eggs/whatever when you have a huge row of them. I have to click all your eggs, go to all those pages and feed all of them, and close the pages. I personally think Dragon eggs are actually the best adoptable if you're going to put tons of them in your sig. At least I don't have to click on each opened page to make your adoptable level up. 

Note to banner people: Please only put one banner in your signature. It looks prettier and cleaner that way. Plus, it doesn't clot up other people's screens. If you have a signature that only has banners on it with a scroll bar, shame on you. Take off those stupidly large amounts of banners now. Use Butterfree's random code thing to display different banners one at a time or something. I don't care. 

Note to Quoters: Same thing as the banner people, really. Don't put so many of them that your signature explodes into scroll bars. Seriously, if your signature is already clotted with other things, just leave quotes alone. Thank you.

Speaking of Butterfree's random code thing... It can actually be pretty useful in making nice, neat signature. I should go play around with it... 

And, uh, if you actually read through my rant, I'm sorry for wasting your time, and I'll give you a nice little summery: Don't clot up your signatures. And make sure your sig does not have a scroll bar. Thank you. 

Whoa, I think this is the longest post I made in my life...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, all you who said people with scrollbar sigs should get their sig rights taken away are being douches too you know.

And those who have scrollbars that would normally take up the space of around 20 posts are really being inconsiderate too.

 I for one am TRYING to figure out a way to make it work without the scrollbar. It'd be nice if the random tags worked with the sig preview though, so I could see what I was doing. Therefore I ain't got it yet because I can't tell if it'll work. Back to work then. >>


----------



## surskitty (Aug 28, 2008)

Your sig probably sucks.  That is why I have them off.

@ZORA: Do you need all of that on separate lines?


----------



## Flareth (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, Zora. Your's isn't that bad. Well, I honestly dn't care about sig length. If I feel my sig is too long, I get rid of my grown dragons. I mean, they're in my scroll.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 28, 2008)

surskitty said:


> @ZORA: Do you need all of that on separate lines?


I suppose not. I should go change that now. >>


----------



## surskitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I mean, it's not a big deal - your sig is not one of the reasons I disabled sigs - but that might help shorten it.  :/


----------



## Amaguq (Aug 28, 2008)

I know I read somewhere how to edit your signature where it randomly shows something different. I have some banners that I can use this with. Can anyone direct me?


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 28, 2008)

Guys.

No one cares about your dragons. _Seriously_. You copy+paste a code from some site, and then whine and whine to get people to click them, and for what purpose? None, except the knowledge that you wasted hundreds of people's time. Give me one good reason why I should click your adoptable, and I will. Otherwise, no. Just no. 

Even worse is the following phrase that's been floating around people's sig: "I don't care about EV's, IV's, or Natures, and I like my Pokemon the way they are. And I'm proud of it. Put this in your sig if you agree." 

Um, no. What you're trying to say is "I don't understand/can't be bothered to deal with IV training, EV training, and Natures, so I just don't do it." You don't need to dress it up like you're somehow on the moral high ground for not EV training, and those _despicable_ bastards who _do_ EV train are wrong. I mean, what the hell is "I like my Pokemon the way they are" supposed to be saying? They're fucking bits of data in a fucking game. I mean, sure, we all have sentimental attachments towards some of our Pokemon, and yeah, it can be fun to pretend they're real, but _come on_. If your sig read "I don't care about inbreeding, cross-breading, or genetic traits, and I like my dogs the way they are. And I'm proud of it," then that would totally be valid, because dogs are real things, with real feelings. But Pokemon only exist in your imagination, and it's about time some people realized that.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 28, 2008)

@surskitty: Well it DID get rid of the bar. So thanks I guess. :D

@Amaguq: Random BBcode. There's an announcement on it. Check that.

@Zeta Reticuli: Jeez. No need to be such a jerk. People get it.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 28, 2008)

I just adblock most of the adoptable sites. It eliminated most scrollbars, but there are still lots of them. :(

I'm sure my signature has annoyed someone in the past, so sorry to anyone who's annoyed by it.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Aug 29, 2008)

If someone's post doesn't fit on one screen (I have a really big one too) it's too big. I don't mind signatures, really, because the forum seems a little empty without them. It's just be the same old dark blue _every single freaking day_ and those bits of green and red give a nice change from the usual.

That said, I hate adoptables (at least the big ones), quiz results, song lyrics, etc. Honestly, do we _really_ need to see that? A smallish banner and a couple links is fine.

Thus concludes this rant :3


----------



## Renteura (Aug 29, 2008)

The truth or dare thread made me do the thing on the top. :P


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

even without it your signature would still be a bunch of shit no one cares about

if you're going to go the "shit no one cares about" route like me at least make it compact


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 29, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Guys.
> 
> No one cares about your dragons. _Seriously_. You copy+paste a code from some site, and then whine and whine to get people to click them, and for what purpose? None, except the knowledge that you wasted hundreds of people's time. Give me one good reason why I should click your adoptable, and I will. Otherwise, no. Just no.
> 
> ...


That. A thousand times that.

Also chain signatures in general are retarded. A signature is something you generally put at the end of a post to identify _yourself_, add a bit of _your_ personality. Not the personality of whatever Totally Awesome Person Said Something You Kind Of Agree With/Find Slightly Entertaining. At least attempt to think for yourself and reword it, jesus. Two or three, eh, okay, but when the same phrase appears in 20+ different signatures it gets on my nerves.

will eventually get around to making mine a little smaller when I can be arsed to. Not that I think it causes a scrollbar on most decent-sized monitors, it's just annoying me.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 29, 2008)

... You guys don't mind me showcasing my random little doodles (which I admit are sometimes kind of large. I don't think they ever make it go scrollbar, but...) and occasionally a line or two of text or a link in my signature, do you?


----------



## spaekle (Aug 29, 2008)

Naw, your sig is absolutely fine compared to a lot of people's.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 29, 2008)

I've made an attempt to shorten my signature, and I'll make it even smaller. Just give me time.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't mind Dragoncave adoptables in sigs as long as there aren't enough to make a scrollbar because they're pretty and are at least transparentized. >:

But the random quiz results and a bajillion sprite ones are annoying. >: and so are not organized ones...

...is mine ok?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 29, 2008)

It is to me. But someone might find something wrong with it...

It'll probably be fine due to the fact that it's a bunch of links.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Links are fine. Links do not suck up my precious bandwidth. Stupid 300x300 images that tell me you're most like a fucking Absol are.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Strange, I actually made this thread to compliment other people's signatures, and it has turned out quite the opposite.

But that's not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 29, 2008)

Eh, I've always had signatures off, because I get confused and somehow think that they're part of the post. Also, I have to say that I find adoptables and those dragon thingies rather pointless. I'm not saying I hate them or anything, I'm just saying I don't really see a point. 

To those of you who like them: Please don't get offended, I'm just saying I don't really understand the whole craze about them. It doesn't really matter if you have them or anything like that in your signature to be honest. I'll probably never see them anyway unless I look through your profile. I'll always have signatures off regardless of what people have in them because again, I get easily confused and have an inability to distinguish the actual post and signature at times. They also distract me somewhat from the actual post. ;;Has a low attention span;;

I hope my signature doesn't reek of annoyingness though. Trying to keep it really short.


----------



## octobr (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't like having sigs off because I mean then I have nothing to laugh at.

Or in certain cases get annoyed at. Certain signatures here can get pretty offensive.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

Uhm...

Will I be burned at the stake if I say that I also enjoy looking at peoples' signatures and don't give a damn over whether or not they have scrollbars?

Deary me.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 29, 2008)

Signatures are great! They're one of the many things that help you identify a boring and/or immature idiot quickly and easily.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 29, 2008)

Scrollbars can tend to be considerably annoying, as do endless banners and adoptables. As someone else said, I'll remove my dragon whatsists one by one as they mature and no longer need clicking. I'll probably remove the random thing about EVs and stuff, as well as the random bit of Greek which is pointless anyway as no-one else here understands it to my knowledge (And I tend to get insulted for being interested in learning the language anyway =/ ) Not too sure whether to keep that quote.

I strive to remove my scrollbar whenever I get one.


----------



## CNiall (Aug 29, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> (And I tend to get insulted for being interested in learning the language anyway =/ )


interested in learning it =/= scattering fragments of it all over the place that very few people here can even translate to show people how much you know

Anyway, Zeta Reticuli's post pretty much sums up my opinions. I don't care about your dragons and don't even want to know if you EV train or not.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 29, 2008)

CNiall said:


> interested in learning it =/= scattering fragments of it all over the place that very few people here can even translate to show people how much you know


And how often has this happened? Once? Twice? Maybe three times?


----------



## Jolty (Aug 29, 2008)

I've never really been bothered about people's signatures
The only annoying thing is when I'm using the wheel on my mouse to scroll down, sometimes I end up addicentally scrolling through someone's sig


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 29, 2008)

Jolty said:


> I've never really been bothered about people's signatures
> The only annoying thing is when I'm using the wheel on my mouse to scroll down, sometimes I end up addicentally scrolling through someone's sig


That's why I scroll down the side of the screen instead of the middle.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 29, 2008)

Sigs = improperly used. In fact, I think everyone should sign their username on a piece of paper, scan it and put it in their sig. (I'm too lazy to do that, so don't complain about me)


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 29, 2008)

Your sig scares me, Coughsalot. o_o

My sig consists of an overly large picture of my character that would probably be better if it was a sprite but oh well, at least it's not dragons. I keep talling myself that I will edit it to be seasonal and then set up a gallery of all the past Zephyrs, and yet somehow that never happens. And there's some outdated links in there, but nobody ever clicks links in anyone's sig from what I see, so it doesn't matter whether they're outdated or not. Anyway yay no scrollbar~

Let's see if I can hate on all the generic types of sigs:

Quote sigs: I don't care how funny they were said, if it's an excerpt from the chat or a conversation in real life it's just not funny at all really to those not involved. Quotes from famous people (Shakespeare, Abraham Lincoln, etc) are okay I guess but don't think you're smart just because you use them.

Pokeplushies: SHOULD BURN FOREVER THEY SUCK UGH GOD. They take up miles of sigspace and are basically a counter. Plus they're a pain to click-- "type in this confirmation code to prove you weren't tricked here!" Ugh, retch. And they don't grow up once they emerge from their little annoying Pokeball keychains. They're okay art, but adoptables in general are awful and whoever thought them up should be shot with a sword.

Dragons: Are okay because they don't contain useless text; they're just a little image with an embedded link. However when they grow up they do take up more space, and why can't they get more types of them? D:< Also the spriting is hideous-- the outlines are far too light and the shading is indistinguishable. I could do much better.

Quiz results: NOBODY CARES. Okay so admittedly they're the number one reason people find this site (and through that, this forum) but don't post them here.

Banners: People obsess over these and usually they're a symbol of being high-class? or something, if they're good. But personally, I can't see the point in taking up half your sig with a 150x300 image containing one character, maybe a couple words, and a bajillion Photoshop filters. Pretty, yes. But who cares?

...The rest of you guys have more or less said it all already, but yeah.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 29, 2008)

Frankly, if you have a problem with sigs being clogged up with crap you're not interested in... _don't read those sigs_?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 29, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Frankly, if you have a problem with sigs being clogged up with crap you're not interested in... _don't read those sigs_?


Exactly what I used to say about the old welcoming song, but did they listen? Noooo.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 29, 2008)

"Not reading it" does not make it take any less time to load, any less space on the screen or remove the scrollbar you can occasionally get stuck on.

And if it annoys me I'm still going to remember that it's annoying every time I see it, even if I don't take the time to read it all the way through. No one reads all of anyone's signature every single time anyway.


----------



## Cryssie (Aug 29, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Frankly, if you have a problem with sigs being clogged up with crap you're not interested in... _don't read those sigs_?


They still take time and bandwidth or whatever to load, though. (EDIT: What Kratos said. :D)

Personally, I have sig-viewing turned on and don't really mind how long they are (the scrollbar thing really helps there), although adoptables, quiz results, sprites, paste-this-into-your-sig things and whatever else are pretty tired by now. If you stuff your sig with five solid miles of a mix of the above, it doesn't really reflect well on you, so it's your loss in the end. Not everyone is as tolerant as me about these things, apparently.

In fact, by the sound of things, there are very few things you _can_ put in your sig without annoying someone. :(

About my current sig: whatever else you might have to say about my sig, you've gotta admit, it's pretty original. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 29, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> About my current sig: whatever else you might have to say about my sig, you're gotta admit, it's pretty original. :D


Edgey doing the Blue Badger dance = best thing ever. xD


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*



Number 100 said:


> I haven't seen *one* avatar or signature on this forum that is worth looking at repeatedly every day (especially as pretty much everyone has the urge to show off a dozen pokepets, dragon eggs, *random kanji that may or may not actually mean something*, and/or lyrics from some song that's supposed to be "deep" (and by extension show off just how "deep" the poster is)). Therefore, to conserve bandwidth and cut down page load times (probably not by a very great deal, mind you) I've disabled viewing of avatars and signatures.


My bad, I kinda started the kanji craze, I know a few people probably had them but I just noticed that ever since I put mine in, a lot have been showing up.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 29, 2008)

This would solve everyone's problem.


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

Akh. I never use a foreign language in that kind of stuff unless I actually know for sure what it means.

I normally don't to the Pokepet/adopting thing, but sometimes I do when extremely bored. 

One thing - on this forum, the sigs are absoultely HUGE. I felt my sig was large before I started look around =0

(Also, did anybody notice my sig says Charon on it? Daigonite here = Charon on GSR. I'm too lazy to make two sigs XD)


----------



## Valor (Aug 29, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Frankly, if you have a problem with sigs being clogged up with crap you're not interested in... _don't read those sigs_?


Oh wow, the irony.

Your sig contains a huge green block that clashes greatly against the black background of the Axe Murderer style. Guess where my eyes are being drawn? Same goes for any sig with a huge image block.

It's pretty hard to not see sigs especially when there's a bunch of image macros, ya know?


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 29, 2008)

I love Cryssie's sig <333

I don't really care, to be honest. I like reading amusing quotes in them and stuff, and while long sigs are a pain, it's not like they anger me so much I'm going to die of a heart attack. 

I think some sigs are cool. I miss my Icons of the Now, but I'm not around to change them often enough to make it worth it at the moment. :/


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 29, 2008)

Your sig makes my head hurt because I think about it too much. :(


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 29, 2008)

Jolty said:


> I've never really been bothered about people's signatures
> The only annoying thing is when I'm using the wheel on my mouse to scroll down, sometimes I end up addicentally scrolling through someone's sig


That's what happens to me most of the time. It's really annoying, because I would be clicking links in the middle of the page, and trying to scroll down before realizing I'm stuck in someone's huge signature. I usually scroll at the sides now, but it is still annoying. 

I need to get rid of that banner in my sig, don't I...


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 29, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Signatures are great! They're one of the many things that help you identify a boring and/or immature idiot quickly and easily.


May I ask, do you have a habit of seeing a bright side to everything?


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 29, 2008)

I hate scrolls but after that who the fuck cares. If it's small enough to fit in your signature without a scrollbar it's not impeding on your precious bandwidth. While there are plenty of things I hate in signatures (adoptables for example though the dragons are fairly pretty) I don't mind them as much but they always appear in those stupid scroll sigs.

Mine doesn't scroll and if you don't like it then suck it up. There is no point in going around trying to make sure you aren't offending anyone.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 29, 2008)

coughsalot said:


> This would solve everyone's problem.


It would, though it would take a lot of effort to get everyone to use it.


----------



## octobr (Aug 29, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> Mine doesn't scroll and if you don't like it then suck it up. There is no point in going around trying to make sure you aren't offending anyone.


Aren't we tough.


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 29, 2008)

Sigs are interesting, although some are annoying - with too many adoptable stuff. But I don't really care because I just scroll through them.

I haven't seen many offensive sigs, except for the one right above mine. Now that annoys me. >>


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 29, 2008)

^ True. Not too tactful, eh?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you have the power to?

(Right after I wrote this I saw your custom user title.)


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 29, 2008)

Verne said:


> Aren't we tough.


Aren't we boring.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

I honestly don't get why there is so much complaining about how most of the sigs are annoying. Honstly it's not really going to help much. I do find the scrolling sigs annoying like so many others, but I like sigs to be honest. They look cool to start with, and yes they do get old after a while, but that doesn't annoy me at all. Sigs are interesting to look at, although I wouldn't mind if people would take out large images, or at least make them smaller. The thing that does thoroughly annoy me about sigs are the people who are purposely trying to make them long. When people do have a scrolling sig, I appreciate the ones that don't scroll very far.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't mind the adoptables that much, except when you get people who have like 6+ in their sigs top to tail. D:

I try and keep my sig short without adding too much crap. I keep my dragons there because I like the way they look. (:


----------



## surskitty (Aug 30, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> I don't mind the adoptables that much, except when you get people who have like 6+ in their sigs top to tail. D:
> 
> I try and keep my sig short without adding too much crap. I keep my dragons there because I like the way they look. (:


Why would someone hit the return key after every image, anyway?

I am proud to say that the only reason I joined the bandwagon is because a bunch of the dragons are pretty.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah i like it, im updating mine soon, its pretty bad and simple



Seritinajii said:


> Sigs are interesting, although some are annoying - with too many adoptable stuff. But I don't really care because I just scroll through them.
> 
> I haven't seen many offensive sigs, except for the one right above mine. Now that annoys me. >>


I have a lot of pokemon orphanages, but theyre low down on the page so yo dont have to look at them


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh guys, your life is so _hard_


----------



## @lex (Aug 30, 2008)

M'well, I can't say signatures bother me, really. Sometimes I read them, sometimes I don't. Anything that scrolls down a fair bit is rarely anything I waste my time on, unless I happen to be scrolling through the entire page and reaches some signature that lasts for miles, and I can't be bothered to move the pointer XD Then I usually reach the bottom! I really don't care about those dragons or plushies or whatever, unless they go overboard and fill the entire signature and whatnot, in which case I get annoyed. Quotes are perfectly fine, though, but posting ENTIRE LYRICS is a bit too much. Sure, they're probably nice, but I'm not going to read that entire thing; pick one particular line instead. And I actually do find quiz results somewhat interesting ^^

But yes, in the end, an actual signature could look like this:

_~ Alexander_


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2008)

Most sigs don't really annoy me, although I do really hate the adoptables, to be honest I don't really see the point in them...


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 30, 2008)

I like my signature how it is. Derrivery might be the funniest thing when I see it the first time ever.

I'll try to get rid of the scrollbar.


----------



## KMew (Aug 31, 2008)

Why does everyone care? I mean, would you rather have scroll-bar signatures or have it so that you have to scroll the whole way down just to get to the next post? "Oh boo hoo I'm scrolling down and it scrolls through the scroll bar and it wastes two seconds of my life which is sooo hard!" Really, move the cursor to the right or left and scroll down.

Or, _just fucking turn them off._ Jeez.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

we shouldn't have to turn them off in the first place


----------



## Cryssie (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, for all the people saying that lots of sigs are samey, too long, just stupid or whatever else, but who feel that they shouldn't have to turn sigs off: what _would_ you want to see in everyone's sigs? What would make them worth seeing over and over again?


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 1, 2008)

Cryssie said:
			
		

> Well, for all the people saying that lots of sigs are samey, too long, just stupid or whatever else, but who feel that they shouldn't have to turn sigs off: what would you want to see in everyone's sigs? What would make them worth seeing over and over again?


For all the people bitching about people who are bitching about people's signatures, why are you in this thread? xD

To actually reply to your question, I like to see nice banners and song lyrics and stuff. Something that actually tells me about the person. Much unlike mine. 



			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> I am proud to say that the only reason I joined the bandwagon is because a bunch of the dragons are pretty.


That was my reasoning too. (:


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 1, 2008)

I find it ironic that a lot of the people who switch off sigs actually have fairly large signatures of their own.



> Oh guys, your life is so _hard_


ooh

looks like... oh, we're in misc. disc., not the bloody cc.

this topic is too petty for the cc, so we're voicing a legitimate annoyance IN THE APPROPRIATE PLACE

:D



> Or, _just fucking turn them off_. Jeez.


No. Some people, such as Butterfree or Kratos Aurion actually have interesting sigs that are worth reading now and then. I'm not switching sigs off just so that you can enjoy your wankery of a signature in peace.

I've never had a sig larger than a reasonably-sized banner and perhaps even a quote! And by certain forum standards, that's obscenely large and in fact impossible (since many forums don't even allow images in sigs). I don't see why anyone else needs fourteen banners, twenty quotes and a whole bloody legion of dragon eggs.

Also, copypasta sigs irritate me. Sig fads can be funny sometimes, but "I don't smoke pot and you shouldn't either" repeated hundred-fold are just lame.


----------



## Wymsy (Sep 1, 2008)

I will never understand why people feel the need to have a million of those little dragons or whatever other adoptables in their signature at once. Giant text in colours that make blood gush out of your eyeballs and cause you to scream like a banshee in terror are also a major put-off. Another thing are images with all of those white dots around the edges because they're some lame transparent .gif. If it isn't animated, please use .png for transparency so it doesn't make those ugly white dots appear on the edges.

I usually just have a banner, a link or two and maybe a line of random text, with all of the text in a small sized font. Sometimes I do colours, and when I do I make sure they match and aren't something horribly contrasting. 

But yeah, I prefer not to have a very messy and/or busy signature.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll rig my pets later. Don't feel like it today.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 8, 2008)

I dunno.  Looking at people's hopelessly long signatures is... kind of boring.  And having too many little images peppered all over the screen makes my computer go somewhat slower, so... I guess I don't really like signatures full of eggs, or extremely long quotes, or that kind of stuff.  So my sig is just a mediocre limerick written by yours truly, just because I prefer a stupid little tidbit of poetry under my post.

Let's face it, when you write in real life, your signature is not fifteen times longer than what you're writing.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 8, 2008)

When I write in real life, I write my name as my signature. That's called a username on forums.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 8, 2008)

If you hate sig's so much then just turn them off. x.X

Is mine ok or is that too many eggs, do ya think?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 8, 2008)

> If you hate sig's so much then just turn them off. x.X


Firstly, FFS YOUR IMPROPER APOSTRAPHES MAKE THE BABY JESUS CRY. ;_;

Secondly,


> No. Some people, such as Butterfree or Kratos Aurion actually have interesting sigs that are worth reading now and then. I'm not switching sigs off just so that you can enjoy your wankery of a signature in peace.


In any case, your sig isn't even that bad. :/


----------



## ZimD (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't like to have a longer load time just so I can see five dragons, a few Pokemon I can feed a rare candy to, three sprites, and two "What Pokemon Are You?" quiz results just because one other person thinks that it's cool to have them all. I'm not going to disable all signatures when I like some just because people feel that you have to see their amazing dragons that like fifty other people have.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 8, 2008)

My signature is interesting? This is news to me.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 8, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> If you hate sig's so much then just turn them off. x.X
> 
> Is mine ok or is that too many eggs, do ya think?


I think your sig is ok... It looks sort of long, though. It doesn't have a scroll bar yet, so that means it's not too cluttered up. 

I think as long as the signature isn't bogged down with loads of crap adoptables, it's ok. 

I personally keep the signatures on because some are interesting. Like Dannichu's, and Butterfree's...


----------



## surskitty (Sep 8, 2008)

Adoptables aren't really the issue, though: it's much more of "here, look at all of my adoptables from six different sites and see how much space I'm taking up with all of them!"  It's also more of "at least pick pretty ones, dude, and don't hit return after each and every one."


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I think they look pretty stupid anyway but that's a separate rant.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

They're not good sprites but a bunch of them look okay.  :(


----------



## Keltena (Sep 13, 2008)

I think signatures that have scrollbars are kind of defeating the point, and I'm not going to scroll to read them, but whatever floats your boat. I think adoptables are rather silly, but put them if you want them, it's not like I mind.

My signature isn't much of anything special: it's just, let's see, a quote I like and links to me on other sites, yay. Oh, and cowbell. Because MoreCowbell.dj is a wonderful invention.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 14, 2008)

my sig is the story of half my internet life (other half is on youtube)


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 14, 2008)

well my signature is pretty crap, with the scroll bar and all but its got awesome CARAMELLADANSEN!


----------



## Sousei-san (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Comment on signatures*



Furretsu said:


> everyone with a scrollbar in their signature is a douchebag and should have their ability to manage their signature taken away
> 
> imo


Amen. *looks at signature* I spy Angelspit! X3


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 15, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> well my signature is pretty crap, with the scroll bar and all but its got awesome CARAMELLADANSEN!



Why's there a KFC logo in the background?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 15, 2008)

> Why's there a KFC logo in the background?


Probably a reference to this.





god i am such a fucking weeaboo why do i know this stuff


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe I'm a bit slow, but that doesn't explain anything to me.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 16, 2008)

> Maybe I'm a bit slow, but that doesn't explain anything to me.


In the Caipirinha, Ike thinks about fried chicken.

explaining internet memes is no fun D:


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 19, 2008)

My sig has only just got a scrollbar. But I have to give credit to Shiny and Pokesho. I hate scrollbars in sigs. When I'm scrolling down on a page it's habit to put the mouse at the side so I don't scroll down people's sigs. I like to read sigs but only for the FIRST or SECOND time and none after unless it has really changed. But I refuse to turn sigs off because sometimes you find a really good sig.

Edit: fixed, NO MORE SCROLLBAR and it's going to stay that way. *folds arms tightly*

From EeveeSkitty [that ending is getting to be a habit :D]


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 22, 2008)

Got more dragon eggs! Even got a weather one! Clicky!


----------



## Valor (Sep 27, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Edit: fixed, NO MORE SCROLLBAR and it's going to stay that way. *folds arms tightly*


And yet your sig has a scroll bar still.

No worries, just more exercise for Adblock.

I swear, I have probably half of the members on Adblock with their sigs.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 28, 2008)

I decided not to have one and turn them off.

Mainly because my computer crashes a lot, and I don't want it to have so many images to load.


----------

